# 6mm bb bullet at 10m



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hey guys 6mm bb at 10m enjoy


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shot AJ on the minuscule target!

BBs (6 mm and 4mm/177) can be shot accurately. I find they require a more dexterous hold and release. Maybe due to the lighter pull bands or tubes and the diminutive size of the ammo.

When I was shooting BBs (.177) regularly I was finding hitting a can at 64 ft was was not unreasonable.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, that is accuracy ... I had to replay several times to figure what was going on ... nice


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Good shot AJ on the minuscule target!
> 
> BBs (6 mm) can be shot accurately. I find they require a more dexterous hold and release. Maybe due to the lighter pull bands or tubes and the diminutive size of the ammo.
> 
> When I was shooting BBs regularly I was finding hitting a can at 64 ft was was not unreasonable.


yh i know what you mean this was only my second hit and it was my first time trying it today


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

Arturito said:


> Wow, that is accuracy ... I had to replay several times to figure what was going on ... nice


cheers arturito


----------



## toosharp (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome mate. True skill


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shot AJ!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent accuracy ... MUCH better than I can do with that tiny stuff.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice shot mate I've been playing around with the 4.5mm BB's good fun but hard to track


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers btw i was using a 9.5mm steel and 6mm plastic bb was the target


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: very cool !!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

*Awesome shot fella well done ATB Phil. B) *


----------

